# CAUSEY



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

We got into the kokes today, downrigging 15-30ft. Dodgers and squid or triple teazers. :mrgreen:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear, any size to them?


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

had one nice one get off by the boat , but they were mostly 11-12inchers.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent! How many did you catch?


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

We caught 5 salmon and about as many got away. Also caught a bunch of dink bows with worms.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

DIPPER said:


> We caught 5 salmon and about as many got away. Also caught a bunch of dink bows with worms.


Based on what i have heard this season, that is still a great day for kokes. I will be up there next weekend(or sooner). Mind sharing the best squid color? I have had the best luck with Double Glow Pink and Pearl.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Cool, might have to make a run up there this week thanks. I've been waiting for it to turn on.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Jake, call me today. We can't let the big C get away with pumping out kokes and not let us in on it. I'll get the 12'er ready to go.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

rainbow colored teazers, and you nailed it on the squid. Clown pattern worked too.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I couldn't resist, i went up tonight and pounded them once i found em. Full report later but i did get a 17"er!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I couldn't resist, i went up tonight and pounded them once i found em. Full report later but i did get a 17"er!


 Thanks for the call Brody. Glad you got into them.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dang you guys I really want to get into the kokes this year bad I have never tried for them but I want to get into some soon


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I couldn't resist, i went up tonight and pounded them once i found em. Full report later but i did get a 17"er!


Pics or it didnt happen! 

Gee


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Good things take time.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't resist, i went up tonight and pounded them once i found em. Full report later but i did get a 17"er!
> ...


You were the first person i tried to call tonight.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

What time were you guys out fishing for them? 
Pavlik


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

"I" was there from 4 pm to 7 pm.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

You went again? I'm gonna try for tomorrow, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

t_wolfer said:


> You went again? I'm gonna try for tomorrow, we'll see how that goes.


no


----------

